# Minato Vs Obito not that impressive anymore



## Kool-Aid (Aug 29, 2012)

Originally when we thought Tobi was Madara Minato's feat looked impressive, but not we find out he was fighting a 14 year old chunin and almost got beat/kinda was beat. 

It looks impressive for Obito though. To be 14 and almost beat one of the best Hokages.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

When you have such a broken technique such as intangibility and teleportation then your age means nothing. Sasuke and Naruto are examples of that.

I'd love for you to give me another shinobi who could pull off what Minato did?

Stop downplaying a feat that was incredibly impressive and still is.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 29, 2012)

still got whooped what a clown for challenging his sensei.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 29, 2012)

Most of the ninjas in this manga are getting beat by kids still going through puberty. I guess none of the adults are impressive


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 29, 2012)

Doesn't change the fact that he's one of the most haxxed characters in the series.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 29, 2012)

All I can say is It looks even better. Its like one of those kung fu movies where the student leaves the sensei and ends up evil, comes back and always kills the sensei, well it happened  that minato did die, but he gave his student a big ass whooping despite obitos hide and seek ability. pfft.


----------



## Psycho Master (Aug 29, 2012)

He went from an average chuunin on the verge of death to being able to:

1)Have complete control over the Kyuubi.
2)Having theoretical and applied knowledge on how to weaken and break the Kyuubi seal.
3)Outwit Minato and nearly defeat him in battle.
4)Kill a squadron of ANBU and Hiruzen's wife (probably a jounin) with extreme ease.

in 1-2 years...


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 29, 2012)

^yeah it looks impressive for Obito. to master the sharingan as fast as sasuke and itachi means he was a genius too.

and 2 years before he was the lowest level.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> ^yeah it looks impressive for Obito



I still haven't seen you respond to my post  It's because you know you're wrong. Most people should know by now that age means NOTHING in this manga. Naruto and Sasuke have proven that over the entirety of part 2. 

Obito has one of the most hax jutsu in the narutoverse and thus his age means nothing. He could solo most top tier shinobi with his intangibility and teleportation alone. 

And I'm still waiting for my answer on what other shinobi's could pull off what Minato did that night


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 29, 2012)

you can't use the 2 main characters as examples, of course they're going to beat the most elite. that's why i didn't answer it. lol

age does mean something, because even with that powerful jutsu minato still hit him which means he was inexperienced using it. as we have seen with other young characters who get powerful, their inexperience can still make them lose or almost lose, which has happened with naruto and sasuke.


----------



## eHav (Aug 29, 2012)

Psycho Master said:


> He went from an average chuunin on the verge of death to being able to:
> 
> 1)Have complete control over the Kyuubi.
> 2)Having theoretical and applied knowledge on how to weaken and break the Kyuubi seal.
> ...



this, the timeline is completely fucked up the ass


----------



## ? (Aug 29, 2012)

Does his age at the time suddenly make his MS weaker? That one ability was still giving Naruto and co. a hard time, and neither would have been able to touch Obito if they hadn't all worked together.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> you can't use the 2 main characters as examples, of course they're going to beat the most elite. that's why i didn't answer it. lol



What a sad excuse  Shikamaru beat Hidan. Itachi slaughtered his entire clan at th age of 13. Shall I go on? 

Your logic of age equaling power/skill is awful.

As I've already stated age means NOTHING when you have hax jutsu at your command. Did Tobi/Obito have hax jutsu at his command? Yes.

Please tell me who can successfully prevail against Tobi alone other than Minato? I'll wait


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> What a sad excuse  Shikamaru beat Hidan. Itachi slaughtered his entire clan at th age of 13. Shall I go on?
> 
> Your logic of age equaling power/skill is awful.
> 
> ...



Madara, Hashirama, Rikudou, Kabuto with ET, and possibly Nagato.

Sasuke by the time he faces Naruto will be strong enough too and so will be Naruto(duh).


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 29, 2012)

It's impressive because the only characters who actually fit the "age does not matter" so far have been Sasuke and Naruto, but here is Obito, some random kid who turned from shit to being able to give Minato a very good fight in a few years.


----------



## Ejenku (Aug 29, 2012)

13-14 yr Old Tobi was like Itachi but more impressive.


----------



## eHav (Aug 29, 2012)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> It's impressive because the only characters who actually fit the "age does not matter" so far have been Sasuke and Naruto, but here is Obito, some random kid who turned from shit to being able to give Minato a very good fight in a few years.



is not only that. where did his sudden mastery over sealing jutsu came from? how did he know the seal was weaker when kushina was about to give birth? etc etc etc


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito helped Itachi and Shikamaru was helped too. They also did it at night and we don't know if Zetsu was helping Tobi at the time too.

Also minato wasn't successful he died and couldn't save his wife either.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Madara, Hashirama, Rikudou, Kabuto with ET, and possibly Nagato.
> 
> Sasuke by the time he faces Naruto will be strong enough too and so will be Naruto(duh).



So are you basing this off logic or only by name? How does Madara, Nagato, or Hashirama even manage to hit Tobi? Do they have kamui?  All Tobi needs is one touch to absorb them in his dimension and then gameover.

Rikudo and Kabuto are obvious.


----------



## Amatsukami (Aug 29, 2012)

So you honestly think that over the course of around a year, Obito went from being half dead under a boulder, barely able to use his basic Sharingan, to having the Nine Tailed Demon Fox on a leash like a poodle?

[1 year from the "death of Obito" to the Nine Tails Attack]


That is... assuming the masked man WAS Obito at that particular time. 

Minato asked him outright if he was Madara. Somebody as analytical and perceptive as Minato would know if he was fighting his former student.


----------



## eHav (Aug 29, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> Obito helped Itachi and Shikamaru was helped too. They also did it at night and we don't know if Zetsu was helping Tobi at the time too.
> 
> Also minato wasn't successful he died and couldn't save his wife either.



so itachi was stupid enough to think obito was madara?


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Aug 29, 2012)

I wouldn't say that it diminishes the victory too much. After all, Obito already knew about Minato's Hiraishin while Minato had to figure Kamui out.


----------



## Somnus (Aug 29, 2012)

Psycho Master said:


> He went from an average chuunin on the verge of death to being able to:
> 
> 1)Have complete control over the Kyuubi.
> 2)Having theoretical and applied knowledge on how to weaken and break the Kyuubi seal.
> ...



Considering that it was probably Madara himself that tutored him, I don't see why it's that unlikely.

Naruto also had a exponential growth of power since he learned Sage Mode.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> Obito helped Itachi and Shikamaru was helped too. They also did it at night and we don't know if Zetsu was helping Tobi at the time too.



Perhaps you should go re-read the fight with Hidan because Shikamaru fought him alone. 

And so what if Tobi helped him. He still managed to take down a ample amount of uchiha's at the age of 13. Did I also mention that he soloed Orochimaru with a simple genjutsu at the age of 13? 

Bring a better argument if you're going to try and downplay ones feat.



> Also minato wasn't successful he died and couldn't save his wife either.



And what does this have to do with the fight with Tobi/Obito?  Minato chose to die, nothing more. Minato forced Tobi/Obito to flee and could've actually killed him seeing as he had him tagged, but the kyuubi was a bigger concern.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito was not 14. Please read my thread. I basically prove it.

He was 17-18


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 29, 2012)

no, he had help hidan would have killed him when they first fought. by then itachi had mastered his sharingan and MS.

lol chose to die.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito was a Chuunin

Minato = Chuunin level confirmed


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 29, 2012)

I wonder if it was Madara or if it was Orochimaru who helped Obito


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> *Your logic of age equaling power/skill is awful.*
> 
> As I've already stated age means NOTHING when you have hax jutsu at your command. Did Tobi/Obito have hax jutsu at his command? Yes.



It's not the greatest argument but the logic isn't entirely flawed. Age brings experience and experience contributes to a person's knowledge, power, and skill. Aging by itself does not necessarily grant more power or skill but it does contribute to an individual's overall growth. While it is true that age does not directly equal power/skill/knowledge, it would be presumptuous to believe that it has no influence.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> no, he had help hidan would have killed him when they first fought. by then itachi had mastered his sharingan and MS.



*Sigh* I guess I have to post manga scans.



I sure don't see any help here. During their first encounter Asuma fought Hidan, not Shikamaru, so I'm not quite sure why you're even bringing that up. 



> lol chose to die.



Yes, he chose to die.

Kushina was going to drag the kyuubi with her and die, but Minato disagreed and used the dead demon seal instead and thus they both died. 





And I still fail to see what this has to do with the fight between Minato and Tobi/Obito . Tobi was long gone by then.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2012)

Beat? Retreating doesn't count as a win. 

The abilities that Obito brought to the table were all Mangeko Sharingan techniques (space/time jutsu and control of the Kyuubi). Moreover, how swiftly he got caught does expose his inexperience against ninja like Minato.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 29, 2012)

Anybody who can control the Kyuubi with ease, is beyond the level of a Chuunin. Anybody who can defeat ANBU under the direct command of the Third Hokage, and get past the village barrier as well as even a top secret barrier around where Kushina is giving birth, is beyond the level of a Chuunin.

Anyone who can compete with the Fourth Hokage as he did, even though the Fourth proved himself the clear stronger shinobi of the two, is beyond Chuunin level. No, it is not less impressive. It, in my view, is a tremendous compliment to Obito, but to also Minato. Minato don't play that shit where a student comes back and embarrasses him in a fight. 

Minato stomped what easily has to be one of the most ultra powerful Mangekyou Sharingan users in history. However, the Kyuubi was a major problem. Minato didn't give up his life because he couldn't beat Obito. He did beat Obito. He needed to prevent the Kyuubi from getting back into his hands, and so he used two sealing techniques to seal away the Kyuubi. Shiki Fujin to put one half into himself, and the 8 Trigrams to put the other half into Naruto. He also wanted to make sure that Kushina had another chance to see Naruto, instead of choosing to seal the Kyuubi back insider herself and just die together with it. He also wanted to in the process of doing all these things, prepare his son for the coming threat. Sure, he could beat Tobi, but the problem is that Tobi's actions left him in a bad situation, where he had to make a gutsy call, and he did so without hesitation.


----------



## tupadre97 (Aug 29, 2012)

What I really wanna know is if Obito had Kamui why did he not spam it.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 29, 2012)

It's like the themes keep illustrating. The goofball always tend to end up being one of the strongest characters in the manga. Although it was mainly Kamui that gave Obito the edge but still it took some skills to pull that off.


----------



## Obito (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> What a sad excuse  Shikamaru beat Hidan. Itachi slaughtered his entire clan at th age of 13. Shall I go on?
> 
> Your logic of age equaling power/skill is awful.
> 
> ...




Shikamaru is a genius, and Hidan wasn't very powerful. That was a good feat.

Itachi had the help of Obito when he slaughtered his clan and is just as up there in the heaven tier with Minato.

Many others would have a shot against Obito but most likely wouldn't beat him. Point is, he was a child, and forced the godfather of the Manga to die even though Obito didn't get what he want, Minato died because of him.

You're extremely arrogant, chill out.


----------



## Hated Uchiha (Aug 29, 2012)

tobito has only been touched by 2 people besides minato

Konan sat back and analyzed tobi's ability for months, years probably, then developed a
strategy to beat him before they even fought, and still couldnt kill him

it took kakashi 3 encounters and a stroke of luck to finally understand how to 
counter tobi's ability

in two moves minato almost put tobi threw the crust of the earth's mantel.


----------



## Summers (Aug 29, 2012)

Minato is looking like a punk. He beat Obito, so what. He and his wife ended up dead.

All because he refused to recover Obito's body.


----------



## Yagura (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't you people just wait until the next chapter explains all of this away before spewing your idiocy?


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

He kinda was beaten? How? He beat Obito up so hard Obito retreated despite his haxx Kamui.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito said:


> Shikamaru is a genius, and Hidan wasn't very powerful. That was a good feat.



Clearly. 

My point of stating this was to show that age means nothing when it comes to how powerful one is, especially when one has an extremely hax jutsu like Tobi/Obito does and thus downplaying Minato because Tobi/Obito fought pretty evenly with Minato at age 14 is simply laughable.



> Itachi had the help of Obito when he slaughtered his clan and is just as up there in the heaven tier with Minato.



When did I ever say he wasn't? 



> Many others would have a shot against Obito but most likely wouldn't beat him. Point is, he was a child, *and forced the godfather of the Manga to die even though Obito didn't get what he want, Minato died because of him.*



And your point? This thread has nothing to do with Minato's death, only about the fight, so why you keep bringing up irrelevant details is beyond me.



> You're extremely arrogant, chill out.



So I'm arrogant because I'm providing an argument backed up by manga facts?  

Making assumptions about someone you know nothing about is pretty sad.


----------



## Blaze Release (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree. Minato's feat and intelligence took a bashing with the latest chapter when it was revealed that it was his student that caused his death and he wasnt even able to get an idea on who tobi was. This also shuts down minato being a sensor. Ive always said that what he could do with his finger is a tracking ability no different to what;

hinata can do with her byagukan. 

What shino can do what his bugs. 

What kiba can do with his nose

Also if a 14 year old uchiha failure caused Minato's death. A 21 year old uchiha prodigy would make him flee on sight


----------



## gawsome (Aug 29, 2012)

More retarded Kishi writing....if that was Obito he was obviously familiar with Minato's jutsu - so why fuck around and not immediately warp him. Retarded writing.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> When you have such a broken technique such as intangibility and teleportation then your age means nothing. Sasuke and Naruto are examples of that.
> 
> I'd love for you to give me another shinobi who could pull off what Minato did?
> 
> Stop downplaying a feat that was incredibly impressive and still is.



Not at all... 

It is clear ass day that even back when Naruo and Sasuke were 13/14 they would get stomped by high/top tiers. They are now just getting up their(and consider the special training/gifts they have receiven)

Furthermore He had the Sharingan for a very small amount of time, he was not efficient as he is now. with near 20 years of experience  

No one is downplaying his kyubi feats, but eating the Tobi of 16 years ago is not the same as current Tobi that is pretty damn obvious


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> Not at all...
> 
> It is clear ass day that even back when Naruo and Sasuke were 13/14 they would get stomped by high/top tiers. They are now just getting up their(and consider the special training/gifts they have receiven)



And they're only 15/16(basically still kids) and have beaten several high tiers, especially Naruto who trashed 5 bijuu at the same time.

One can be 10 years old, but if said person has the rinnegan then they could beat a top tier shinobi and thus age is meaningless hence my point. 




> Furthermore He had the Sharingan for a very small amount of time, he was not efficient as he is now. with near 20 years of experience



Yet he could control the kyuubi very easly, which shows great proficiency to me. Not to mention he managed to control Yagura(a perfect jinchuuriki) with his sharingan.



> No one is downplaying his kyubi feats, but eating the Tobi of 16 years ago is not the same as current Tobi that is pretty damn obvious



And your point? I never said anything about Minato beating the current Tobi, so I'm not quite sure where you're getting that from. I said it's foolish to downplay a feat just because Tobi/Obito managed to fight somewhat evenly with Minato at age 14. 

Age doesn't determine how powerful you are. Kakashi even states this in the very beginning of the manga when he tells Naruto that there are shinobi even younger than he is, but stronger than himself. 

It's all about what kind of jutsu one possesses and Tobi/Obito possessed a extremely hax jutsu and thus was a very hard ninja to deal with.


----------



## Melas (Aug 29, 2012)

So Minato is chunin level because he was pushed a bit by a chunin. Then I suppose Madara would be below chunin as he has nothing capable of even touching Tobi.

A name or identity is useless, the abilities displayed is the only aspect that matters.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 29, 2012)

i didnt know minato was impressive in the first place


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2012)

Melas said:


> So Minato is chunin level because he was pushed a bit by a chunin. Then I suppose Madara would be below chunin as he has nothing capable of even touching Tobi.
> 
> A name or identity is useless, the abilities displayed is the only aspect that matters.



Also Pain was Genin level


----------



## Turrin (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi was using the same S/T technique that was giving Kakashi, B, BM Naruto, and Gai problems. Minato beating him with relative ease is still the most impressive on panel feat in the manga. Age is meaningless. Look at Itachi, Naruto, and Sasuke. Look at Kakashi's statement in the wave arc about their being shinobi younger than Naruto (12 yo) who are stronger than himself.

Plus it is very clear that Obito had his growth enhanced by whoever saved his ass, dramatically.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Aug 29, 2012)

It's still very impressive for Obito. Not so much for Minato, who almost got his ass kicked by a child.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 29, 2012)

Naruto is a genin and is about to whoop Tobi like his Dad did. I guess that means Tobito is now below genin level.

Uchihatard logic.


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2012)

Well at least Minato looks worse now. A small win.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

DoflaMihawk said:


> It's still very impressive for Obito. Not so much for Minato, who almost got his ass kicked by a child.



Well I guess Pain isn't impressive  I guess the bijuu aren't impresive  I guess Orochimaru isn't impressive  

I can go on and on and on


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 29, 2012)

gawsome said:


> More retarded Kishi writing....if that was Obito he was obviously familiar with Minato's jutsu - so why fuck around and not immediately warp him. Retarded writing.



lol true 

"wow, he's fast" makes it look like it's the first time he's seen FTG 

but then again basically all of tobi's dialogues don't make sense.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Aug 29, 2012)

We never knew what ranking Nagato had, but seeing as how the Rain country(or w.e. the name is) was pretty much defunct and had no organization to give out rankings, we can safely say he would be considered genin. After all, he never got anyone to give him any sort of ranking. He crushed the entirety of Konoha and killed Jiraiya. Does that mean the entirety of Konoha and Jiraiya are all weaker than a genin?

Titles mean nothing in this manga, and that's been proven over and over and over.

Sasuke is technically a genin. So is Naruto. Both of them have defeated Kages and monsters.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 29, 2012)

Where exactly did Minato get his ass kicked by Tobi?
I must've missed that bit. Tobi couldn't land a single hit. 



Minato didn't have to sacrifice himself against Kyuubi. He did it to secure Konoha and his son's future. lol @ the downplaying attempts.


----------



## kagegak (Aug 29, 2012)

Blaze Release said:


> I agree. Minato's feat and intelligence took a bashing with the latest chapter when it was revealed that it was his student that caused his death and he wasnt even able to get an idea on who tobi was. This also shuts down minato being a sensor. Ive always said that what he could do with his finger is a tracking ability no different to what;
> 
> hinata can do with her byagukan.
> 
> ...





DoflaMihawk said:


> It's still very impressive for Obito. Not so much for Minato, who almost got his ass kicked by a child.



Please stop both of you are embarrassing yourself


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And they're only 15/16(basically still kids) and have beaten several high tiers, especially Naruto who trashed 5 bijuu at the same time.
> 
> One can be 10 years old, but if said person has the rinnegan then they could beat a top tier shinobi and thus age is meaningless hence my point.
> 
> ...



Ok once again you completely ignore they are children of prophecy. Sasuke was literally given his eye to hims(Itachi could have killed him but pushed him and gave him EMS)Naruto was given his power by Minato, and even he at 12 years old was under pt.1 Kakashi. I am not doubting their talent but they(becaus eof being main characters) get much better opputunities for power. They even received Training from Sanin(then Naruto gained Gambunta, and Sasuke CS)even then it took them 2 years of training to reach Hebi Sasuke and Futton Naruto. And another yearto reach their current point. Ninja like Itachi, Minato, Kakashi, Gai and Obito worked for all their powers.

-Ok but a 10 year old isn't unlocking the rinnengan, it had to be given to him. My point here is natural ability. Sasuke also showed perfectly how haxxed doesn't gaurantee a win vs Lee, and Itachi demonstrated intelligence and clear mindedness can overcome difficult situations.

-Tobi obviously got help, and don't forget he had hashirama's DNA which greatly increases one's chakra pool(hence allowing him to use Kamui alot). There had to be a third party(most likely Madara)to tell him the knowledge of Hashirama, and the history. Obito would not just instinctively know how to harness  DNA and transplant things he would need someone. Also he created Zetsu at some point with Hashi DNA so he must had had some help. Even if he did unlock MS somehow that would not magicaly increase his physical stats(reactions/speed/power,etc)which was < Guy/Kakashi, and put him on par with Minato.

-Tobi did control Kyuubi, but it isn't like Kurama has impeccable genjutsu defense which is needed to fight the Sharingan. Hebi Sasuke completely controlled Manda against his will to survive C0. In 3 years proficient Sharingan use, and MS along with Hashi's DNA giving him a great pool is hax enough to take down a summon.

-"Every Jutsu has a weakness" just giving someone hax doesn't mean they will spur into the number 1 ninja. Even Nagato needed years of training(including 3 with jiraiya), to fully master rinnengan, and he wasn't perfect. A shinobi needs a combonation of skills in every category to truly be successful, including intelligence, and physical ability. *Though I agree if a ninja has said things at a young Age*(cough cough ITachi)then they can beat top tiers(see battle vs Oro)


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2012)

Come on, its one thing fighting Madara and another - your bratty student.


----------



## Leuconoe (Aug 29, 2012)

I feel like it kinda does undermine Kakshi a bit. As cool as this is, getting all the power at that age and in that amount of time, Kishi has some explaining to do. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## kagegak (Aug 29, 2012)

Nobody except minato could have handled that situation perfectly 
Deal with it


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Tobi was using the same S/T technique that was giving Kakashi, B, BM Naruto, and Gai problems. Minato beating him with relative ease is still the most impressive on panel feat in the manga. Age is meaningless. Look at Itachi, Naruto, and Sasuke. Look at Kakashi's statement in the wave arc about their being shinobi younger than Naruto (12 yo) who are stronger than himself.
> 
> Plus it is very clear that Obito had his growth enhanced by whoever saved his ass, dramatically.



Yeah Tobi was using the Same technique and had Hashi's DNA. He also had MS and large chakra pool, but still doesn't account for Physical ability. The Tobi Minato fought was tough but nothing compared to Today's Tobi.

Tobi has gained much more experience with MS, and his techniques. Not only that but he had had time to work on his physical strength(which he was able to block suigestu with one hand)reactions, speed, etc. To deny Tobi did not gain experience from his fight with Minato, and his many other dirty fights including Konan, and fu and torune is completely wrong and Bias. Unless 13 year old Kakashi = Pt2. Non MS Kakashi


----------



## kagegak (Aug 29, 2012)

Rios said:


> Come on, its one thing fighting Madara and another - your bratty student.


So what his student had one of the most haxxed jutsu minato was the only  
one that could have stopped obito
Btw Obito I currently the second if not the first strongest character alive


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 29, 2012)

Why are people forgetting the precedent that was Kabuto?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2012)

And wasn't kid kimimaru slaughtering dozens of people like nothing? Anyways you forget Kakashi said way back that there were ninja younger than Part 1 Naruto that were stronger than himself. Age means shit in Naruto or most shonen manga.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> Ok once again you completely ignore they are children of prophecy. Sasuke was literally given his eye to hims(Itachi could have killed him but pushed him and gave him EMS)Naruto was given his power by Minato, and even he at 12 years old was under pt.1 Kakashi. I am not doubting their talent but they(becaus eof being main characters) get much better opputunities for power. They even received Training from Sanin(then Naruto gained Gambunta, and Sasuke CS)even then it took them 2 years of training to reach Hebi Sasuke and Futton Naruto. And another yearto reach their current point. Ninja like Itachi, Minato, Kakashi, Gai and Obito worked for all their powers.



And you seem to be missing my point. I used Sasuke and Naruto as examples to prove that age is meaningless in this manga. 

They both have hax jutsu and a lot of raw power and thus they're able to take out high tier shinobi even though they're only 15/16 years old.

My point has nothing to do with their talent.



> -Ok but a 10 year old isn't unlocking the rinnengan, it had to be given to him. My point here is natural ability. Sasuke also showed perfectly how haxxed doesn't gaurantee a win vs Lee, and Itachi demonstrated intelligence and clear mindedness can overcome difficult situations.



You're really not getting my point.

What I'm trying to say is that with a incredibly hax jutsu one can be a very tough opponent for even high tiers, so age is practically meaningless in Naruto because one can be 14 years old and with a jutsu like hiraishin, kamui, etc they could push a much stronger opponent in battle.

I'm not quite sure why you used Lee vs Sasuke as an example seeing as Lee stated Sasuke couldn't keep up because he lacked the physical speed. Predicting Lee's moves were useless since Sasuke didn't have the speed to keep up. It had nothing to do with his lack of talent or skill with the sharingan.




> -Tobi obviously got help, and don't forget he had hashirama's DNA which greatly increases one's chakra pool(hence allowing him to use Kamui alot). There had to be a third party(most likely Madara)to tell him the knowledge of Hashirama, and the history. Obito would not just instinctively know how to harness  DNA and transplant things he would need someone. Also he created Zetsu at some point with Hashi DNA so he must had had some help. Even if he did unlock MS somehow that would not magicaly increase his physical stats(reactions/speed/power,etc)which was < Guy/Kakashi, and put him on par with Minato.



And what does any of this have to do with my post?



> -Tobi did control Kyuubi, but it isn't like Kurama has impeccable genjutsu defense which is needed to fight the Sharingan. Hebi Sasuke completely controlled Manda against his will to survive C0. In 3 years proficient Sharingan use, and MS along with Hashi's DNA giving him a great pool is hax enough to take down a summon.



Fair enough, but Obito also controlled a perfect jinchuuriki in Yagura, which again shows his great sharingan proficiency.



> *-"Every Jutsu has a weakness" just giving someone hax doesn't mean they will spur into the number 1 ninja.* Even Nagato needed years of training(including 3 with jiraiya), to fully master rinnengan, and he wasn't perfect. A shinobi needs a combonation of skills in every category to truly be successful, including intelligence, and physical ability.



I agree that one needs skill, but if they have enough knowledge of their incredibly hax jutsu then they can surely push a top tier in battle regardless of age, which Obito did to Minato. 

Power depends more on the abilities one has than the age.



> *Though I agree if a ninja has said things at a young Age*(cough cough ITachi)then they can beat top tiers(see battle vs Oro)



And this is my entire point, which is why I said it's foolish to downplay Minato because Obito managed to push him at the age of 14. When you have s/t jutsu and intangibility then you're going to be a tough opponent for anyone regardless of your age.


----------



## Obito (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Clearly.
> 
> My point of stating this was to show that age means nothing when it comes to how powerful one is, especially when one has an extremely hax jutsu like Tobi/Obito does and thus downplaying Minato because Tobi/Obito fought pretty evenly with Minato at age 14 is simply laughable.
> 
> ...



I'm not even going to bother responding to your attempted points.

I've never really seen someone who blind and big headed on this board. You're either sub 16 years old, or your dad is a golfer (a bad one).


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 29, 2012)

No. It's still just as impressive as it was before. The name of the user doesn't mean a fucking thing. The jutsu and ability that masked man had mattered more than anything, and that intangibility and teleportation is some damn ability. Minato's still the only person to out-maneuver Tobi in that regard, and he did it by himself, which is still nuts.


----------



## Krippy (Aug 29, 2012)

Broken techniques are a bitch.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito said:


> I'm not even going to bother responding to your attempted points.
> 
> I've never really seen someone who blind and big headed on this board. You're either sub 16 years old, or your dad is a golfer (a bad one).



Yea I'm blind because I'm countering ones points with facts  Oh how arrogant of me. You seem to have the mentality of a 6 year old.



FitzChivalry said:


> No. It's still just as impressive as it was before. The name of the user doesn't mean a fucking thing. The jutsu and ability that masked man had mattered more than anything, and that intangibility and teleportation is some damn ability. Minato's still the only person to out-maneuver Tobi in that regard, and he did it by himself, which is still nuts.



This man gets it


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

I just don't understand how he grew up so quickly, it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 29, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I just don't understand how he grew up so quickly, it doesn't make any sense to me.



There's probably more to it. I wanna see how they further explain his backstory next week. 

No doubt he had help to get where he is now.


----------



## Blaze Release (Aug 29, 2012)

I find hilarious how minato fanboys are raging at my comment about an anime character to go as far as - repping me. Though some of what i said can be called trolling , the other part i was serious and for them to take it this seriously. Perhaps the truth hurts.

Anyway obito's feat against his teacher is something to marvel at. He caused minato great trouble and in that duel it was honesty a 50/50 battle and minato came out on top.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And you seem to be missing my point. I used Sasuke and Naruto as examples to prove that age is meaningless in this manga.
> 
> They both have hax jutsu and a lot of raw power and thus they're able to take out high tier shinobi even though they're only 15/16 years old.
> 
> ...



Sorry, we bascially have a misunderstanding 

But anyway I don't think it is right to downplay Minato but it is definitely different than what most expected. If this is no doubt Obito(who suvrived in Mind/body)then yes I would think *slightly* less of Minato. Here are my reasons
-Like I said earlier, yeah Obito had 2-3 years to train his sharingan and what not but his speed/reactions/strength were not on par. Let make my point clearer, if Minato couldn't simply use his speed to hit Obito before he phased/zip around him until he landed a hit, that means they were around the same general level. Not to mention tanking a stab wound/Rasengan from his master. Obito most likely realized he could not complete his plans with Minato in the way. So he chose NAruto's birth as a weakpoint to attack Konoha and let the kyuubi loose. He thought he could beat Minato with his hax but couldn't so he relied on the Kyuubi, luckily Minato chose to prolong all this by giving Naruto the neccessry power.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> Sorry, we bascially have a misunderstanding
> 
> But anyway I don't think it is right to downplay Minato but it is definitely different than what most expected. If this is no doubt Obito(who suvrived in Mind/body)then yes I would think *slightly* less of Minato. Here are my reasons
> -Like I said earlier, yeah Obito had 2-3 years to train his sharingan and what not but his speed/reactions/strength were not on par. Let make my point clearer, if Minato couldn't simply use his speed to hit Obito before he phased/zip around him until he landed a hit, that means they were around the same general level. Not to mention tanking a stab wound/Rasengan from his master.



It's kind of hard to hit someone regardless of how fast they are when they can phase pretty much instantly. That's being proven right now in this battle with Naruto and the gang vs Tobi. Tobi had to be tricked by Kakashi via kamui for him to be hit.

FTG was the only option for Minato because it allowed him to surprise Obito by teleporting to a moving seal.

I'd think most of us would agree that Madara is a more powerful shinobi overall than Tobi, but Madara wouldn't be able to hit him, so does that make Tobi superior to him in general? Not at all. He simply has an incredibly broken ability that allows him to counter most abilities in the Narutoverse because he can't be hit by them.

So no I don't think any less of Minato because a 14 year old pushed him. That 14 year old possessed an incredibly broken ability. Put anyone else in that situation and I bet they don't perform as well as Minato did.

This is how I see it at least.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 29, 2012)

Yea last Chap took a big shit on Minato.

Now his  hype can be seen with some god dam perspcitive.

A young and inexperianced Obito WITH ONLY ONE JUSTU was able to push him to his limt current shits on him

That all there needs to be said.


----------



## Melas (Aug 29, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Yea last Chap took a big shit on Minato.
> 
> Now his  hype can be seen with some god dam perspcitive.
> 
> ...



A Obito WITH ONLY ONE JUSTU that poor Itachi could not even touch in the several years he was Obito's bitch.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 29, 2012)

Melas said:


> A Obito WITH ONLY ONE JUSTU that poor Itachi could not even touch in the several years he was Obito's bitch.



Is that why he was in hidding?

Nothing better then READING the post of upset fans


----------



## Melas (Aug 29, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Is that why he was in hidding?
> 
> Nothing better then READING the post of upset fans



Who was hiding? From whom?

Its for all to see who is upset here. Anyway, entertain me some more with your tardism.


----------



## Rawri (Aug 29, 2012)

He still has the same combat and summoning abilities. Does it matter who he is?


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It's kind of hard to hit someone regardless of how fast they are when they can phase pretty much instantly. That's being proven right now in this battle with Naruto and the gang vs Tobi. Tobi had to be tricked by Kakashi via kamui for him to be hit.
> 
> FTG was the only option for Minato because it allowed him to surprise Obito by teleporting to a moving seal.
> 
> ...



Diffeence is though that Tobi's ability is not passive. As seen in the Fuu and Torune fight, he has to actively phase himself with his reactions and MS speed. Minato is fast enough to outreact A, reactions in which are so far away from the Obito we saw, yet Minato's speed alone could not get to him, and he just beat Tobi. Also Here Tobi reacts to Minato's speed , and here Minato says that the person who is a plit second faster will win this fight, meaning the fight was very hard and required each combatants most skill to win. And this was 17 year old tobi. Notice he is about the same height as Gai and Kakashi(who are both mysteriously placed in this chapter, along with 7 year old Itachi.)

Pre rinnengan Tobi > Tobi that fought Minato>>>>>>>>>>>Obito


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> Diffeence is though that Tobi's ability is not passive. As seen in the Fuu and Torune fight, he has to actively phase himself with his reactions and MS speed. Minato is fast enough to outreact A, reactions in which are so far away from the Obito we saw, yet Minato's speed alone could not get to him, and he just beat Tobi. Also Here Tobi reacts to Minato's speed , and here Minato says that the person who is a plit second faster will win this fight, meaning the fight was very hard and required each combatants most skill to win. And this was 17 year old tobi. Notice he is about the same height as Gai and Kakashi(who are both mysteriously placed in this chapter, along with 7 year old Itachi.)
> 
> 
> Pre rinnengan Tobi > Tobi that fought Minato>>>>>>>>>>>Obito



Minato's speed alone couldn't get him because Obito can phase nigh instantly and thus FTG was required. No shinobi has been able to hit him through sheer speed. It's required teleportation(Minato and Kakashi) or through a trick(Fuu, Torune, and Konan)

And besides Minato's speed is based off shunshin, which he never used during that fight. All he did was run at Tobi, which doesn't really qualify as speed for most shinobi. Most shinobi use shunshin.


----------



## Samehada (Aug 29, 2012)

Both powers are incredibly powerful and godly. I wouldn't say either one is downplaying each other.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 29, 2012)

Melas said:


> Besides, its not lost on anyone how you can merely type nonsense and not address the real issue of how poor Itachi could do nothing but be Tobi's bitch.



tobi was itachi's bitch. itachi was the one who kept him in check, not vice versa. when he died, that's when he started moving with the plan


----------



## Kung Pow (Aug 29, 2012)

Psycho Master said:


> He went from an average chuunin on the verge of death to being able to:
> 
> 1)Have complete control over the Kyuubi.
> 2)Having theoretical and applied knowledge on how to weaken and break the Kyuubi seal.
> ...




That was Madara.

Madara used the mask first and then passed it on to his appreantice Obito who later adapted it.
Obito/Zetsu parts that is.

Also keep in mind, we *still *don?t know a 100%  if Tobi is indeed Obito.

We were just extremely hinted into the direction, by Tobi having Obito?s right eye and Kakashi *asking *if it was Obito when he saw his face in 599.

For all we know, Tobi is still just a shinobi with Obito?s eye and his facial appearance, considering Kakashi?s question.

I am more than certain that Kishi will not make it that easy, and just leave it at the obvious.
There is definately more behind it, especially considering Tobi?s Zetsu parts and his obvious relationship to Madara.


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 29, 2012)

who's actually so impressive is obiro, how the hell a half dead kid survives and grow up and become so powerfull in just few years??


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 29, 2012)

If it is truly Obito, than I agree that it isn't as impressive. He may have had some of the same abilities; however, he still lacked a lot of experience in comparison to Minato. It isn't any different from when Kakashi just learned how to use Kamui. The jutsu did the same thing as it does now but it wasn't nearly as effective early on when he tried to use it on Diedara. Minato on the other hand had his skills and abilities down. 

Even looking at the flashback in comparison to how Obito currently fights, he uses much more caution. He knows how to stop and use kamui with extreme precision. He is yet to get caught up in trying to prove points like seeing if he is faster, stronger, etc than the enemy. It is much more impressive for Obito than it is for Minato.


----------



## Naruko (Aug 29, 2012)

Stay on the topic of the OP, guys. If you don't like that topic, don't post. If you don't like posters in here, don't comment on it. Deal with the manga events and facts, don't attack other posters. No more snarky and snide comments about peoples intelligence, maturity, whatever. It won't sway anyone to agree with you and it risks getting you banned.

Go out, have fun, etc etc etc...


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't understand why people are underrating Obito here.  The guy has one of the most hax jutsu in the entire manga, could control the kyuubi, and is now fighting against KM Naruto, Bee, Kakashi, Gai, and giving them tons of trouble.


----------



## JPongo (Aug 29, 2012)

Then fighting BM Naruto, Kakashi, Gai and Bee at the same time isn't impressive either?

Or Madara fighting the gokage?

Those two battles are similar in stature and Minato vs Tobi/Kurama is right up there.


----------



## Melas (Aug 29, 2012)

First time I can recall my post being deleted. Not sure what was singularly inappropriate in it compared to the several others I have seen around, but moving on. I am re-posting a "cleaner" version if you will in response to T-bag a few posts above.

Itachi did Tobi's bidding not the other way around. That's what a bitch is. Itachi was incapable of making Tobi do what he would have liked, or are you arguing that Itachi wished for the bijuus to be collected?

What would even keeping Itachi in check mean? What could the joker even do to Tobi? He had years and years and he could not even touch Tobi.

Itachi was a mild deterrent and even that is dubious as Tobi did not attack Konoha even before Itachi came into the picture. So at best, he was one of the reasons Tobi held back.

Poor Itachi could not even save the corruption of his little brother by Tobi, one thing he was desperate for.

Hopefully none of this is grounds for deletion since I attack the characters and not any poster.


----------



## Appleofeden (Aug 29, 2012)

Clearly, Tobi is more than justa 14 yr old Obito. I don't mean possession or any of that nonsense but Tobito has been moded and better trained (probably by Madara himself) than Obito was.


----------



## ImSerious (Aug 29, 2012)

As others have said, how does Tobi being Obito change anything? Its still the same guy, with the same hax.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

ImSerious said:


> As others have said, how does Tobi being Obito change anything? Its still the same guy, with the same hax.


It changes because now we now he's a friend zoned badass unleashing his fury upon the world.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Aug 30, 2012)

naruto vs sasuke should be boring for you then, since they're both just genin, right?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2012)

Some of you make me sick. The same Tobi that's been whopping everyone's ass this entire manga just ends up being the boy who got his ass whopped as a child. Growth is a bitch ain't it? Minato beating him just proved Minato's a threat as he's always been. Minato did something that not one single character's done thus far and besides look at what he accomplished then? We don't know everything which revolves around it but given that Tobi was a threat then one can say that the fact Minato did as well as he did was a blessing. 

People never stop downgrading just because their minds can't comprehend what's going on.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 30, 2012)

the only reason it would be less impressive is because the current Tobi is more experienced as a fighter & user of Kamui. The _fact_ that it was Obito doesn't diminish anything really.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 30, 2012)

Well... When you think about the dialogues between 4th and Obito, it even becomes much more apparent that it was an asspull of another degree.

Minato compared his student to Uchiha Madara.. LOL


----------



## Kung Pow (Aug 30, 2012)

People, we *still *do not know that Tobi is indeed Obito.

Kishi has just extremely hinted into the direction, by the backflash, Tobi having Obito?s right eye and Kakashi stating the *question *of him being Obito.

For all we know, it is still Tobi with Obito?s eye and Obito?s facial appearance, considering Kakashi?s question of him being Obito.

Do you really think Kishi will make it as easy as to make the obvious apply?
There is certainly more behind it than just Tobi is Obito, especially considering the Zetsu Parts, his relationship to Madara and so on.

*We still do not know that Tobi is Obito!*


----------



## Saru (Aug 30, 2012)

This doesn't change anything that happened, IMO.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Aug 30, 2012)

whats impressive is that obito body was never recovered
 
really kishi  
minato boss summon + space time ninjutsu 
couldn't retrieve your body, your parents didn't even ask for your body


----------



## jacamo (Aug 30, 2012)

if Tobi is Obito in body and mind (which i dont think will happen)

then Minato will become the biggest moron this manga ever, for not even recognising his own student.... i refuse to believe Kishi will do that to Minato


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 30, 2012)

Obito fans are worse than Sasuke fans now.


----------



## King of Troll (May 7, 2013)

Obito is Madara's wonder boy, he activated his MS once he recovered and use wood jutsu effectively straight away. It is no coincidence he looked so mature during his fight with Minato.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 7, 2013)

How does this downplay on Minato when he had the constant threat of the Nine-Tails in the background... Doesn't make sense really, it's easy to take someone down when you don't have to worry about your village, your immediate family and a giant destructive demon isn't it? At least it's much easier. 

I'm not trying to downplay Obito either his power was impressive but we have to take into account that the village and the nine-tails were the bigger problem.


----------



## Azula (May 7, 2013)

careful what you wish for
you might really get minato vs madara


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 7, 2013)

Minato & Obito still better than Hashirama & Madara

S/T > everything else


----------



## JPongo (May 7, 2013)

The Hokages are about to bring badassery to the battlefield real soon.

They will be beyond impressive.

Especially BAMFlash himself, the father of the most badass of the Alliance.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 7, 2013)

When you consider the fact that 14 year old Obito isn't any less skilled than the current one when it comes to Kamui... Minato's feat is still impressive.


----------



## Turrin (May 7, 2013)

1. Obito wasn't 14, the time-line is BS. He was late teens based on the drawing. Not that age matters anyway, considering you have 16 Year olds like Naruto running around.
2. The battle makes both look good. Minato beat a Rikudo incarnation, while Obito was able to fight a close battle with the Hokage while still in his late teens.


----------



## Sniffers (May 7, 2013)

Well, I used to think Minato beat a '_weakened_', but experienced and legendary, Madara. Tobi being a 14 year-old former '_loser_' did kind of make it less impressive. Still, Kamui is horribly broken and considering the circumstance it was still impressive of Minato.

Honestly though, in the end it doesn't really matter, does it? The fights have been so circumstantial. It seems Kakashi is going to fight Obito alone at this point.​


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 7, 2013)

AlphaReaver said:


> Minato & Obito still better than Hashirama & Madara
> 
> S/T > everything else



That is completely illogical.


----------



## Punished Pathos (May 7, 2013)

Kakashi would never come as close as Obito did.


----------



## Bonly (May 7, 2013)

Kool-Aid said:


> Originally when we thought Tobi was Madara Minato's feat looked impressive, but not we find out he was fighting a 14 year old chunin and almost got beat/kinda was beat.
> 
> It looks impressive for Obito though. To be 14 and almost beat one of the best Hokages.



How does it being Obito make it less impressive? Not many other people could do the same as Minato did.


----------



## AlphaReaver (May 7, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> That is completely illogical.



New Gen > Old Gen

You think Madara woulda performed better than Obito that night? LOL

& you think Hashirama would have performed as good as Minato that night? LOL

Madara wouldn't have even slipped in unnoticed, since he can't phase & warp

Hashirama woulda lost as soon as Tobi started to Kamui, since he lacks S/T

Ya folks just like to bandwagon, with out considering the situation.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 7, 2013)

All I want to know is if Obito was the same age as Kakashi, why did Kakashi still look young, like Naruto does now, and why did Obito look like a grown man, when Obito was fighting Minato? He wasn't wearing a Zetsu suit.


----------



## Rios (May 7, 2013)

It really isnt. Minato didnt even fight full power 2 MS eyes Obito and still died


----------



## KeanBurke (May 7, 2013)

Obito got crushed by the rocks about 10 minutes after he activated his sharingan, we didn't get to see how much better his sharingan made him. But being a pupil of Madara and the Knowledge he gained with the 2 years or so that passed before attacking the village obviously put him on another level.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 7, 2013)

*Wanna know what's really unimpressive?*

Marilyn served Obito's nuts for years because he knew he couldn't beat him. All without full power 2 MS eyes plus Marilyn making fail-safe Amaterasu contingencies and he still only got as far as the "fail" part. :


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (May 7, 2013)

Even after all this time....many people can't grasp the fact that Obito was *17*  when he and Minato fought...

If you're going to bring his age into the argument, at least know what the hell is going on.....


----------



## Kaiser (May 7, 2013)

Obito wasn't 14, he was 18 according to the timeline. There is a 4years difference between Kakashi and Obito. Kakashi and Obito entered academy at the same time like we've seen in the manga. Kakashi became genin at 5 when Obito became genin at 9


----------



## Rosi (May 7, 2013)

Quikdraw7777 said:


> Even after all this time....many people can't grasp the fact that Obito was *17*  when he and Minato fought...
> 
> If you're going to bring his age into the argument, at least know what the hell is going on.....



I like how you're taking it completely out of your ass, yet trying to come off as more knowledgable than the others 



Blake said:


> Obito wasn't 14, he was 18 according to the timeline. There is a 4years difference between Kakashi and Obito. Kakashi and Obito entered academy at the same time like we've seen in the manga. Kakashi became genin at 5 when Obito became genin at 9



and Gai became genin at 7 and he is the same age as Kakashi


----------



## Kaiser (May 7, 2013)

Rosi said:


> and Gai became genin at 7 and he is the same age as Kakashi


It's entirely possible. It was never said Kakashi and Gai graduated during the same session. I think Gai is 8months older than Kakashi if i remember correctly. Just imagine. Kakashi may have been a 5year old near  6. If Gai is 8months older, then it's possible that when Kakashi was approaching 6, Gai was 6 year old and 8month. He may not have passed during the session Kakashi passed, but the next one. It's said they make the test 2times in a year


----------



## principito (May 7, 2013)

Kool-Aid said:


> Originally when we thought Tobi was Madara Minato's feat looked impressive, but not we find out he was fighting a 14 year old chunin and almost got beat/kinda was beat.
> 
> It looks impressive for Obito though. To be 14 and almost beat one of the best Hokages.



LOL

Only a handfull of shinobi have fought a bijuu in the manga..... 

and you want to downplay that with one of the most retarded arguments in the entire story..... age


----------



## Rosi (May 7, 2013)

Blake said:


> It's entirely possible. It was never said Kakashi and Gai graduated during the same session. I think Gai is 8months older than Kakashi if i remember correctly. Just imagine. Kakashi may have been a 5year old near  6. If Gai is 8months older, then it's possible that when Kakashi was approaching 6, Gai was 6 year old and 8month. He may not have passed during the session Kakashi passed, but the next one. It's said they make the test 2times in a year



Then how can you explain Asuma and Kurenai being the same age as Kakashi when they also graduated at 9? 

And you really think it makes sense for a 13-year old girl to be fangirling over 9-years old boy?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 7, 2013)

CyberianGinseng said:


> All I want to know is if Obito was the same age as Kakashi, why did Kakashi still look young, like Naruto does now, and why did Obito look like a grown man, when Obito was fighting Minato? He wasn't wearing a Zetsu suit.


Why did Itachi look like a full grown man at 13? Maybe some Uchihas have unnatural growth spurts or maybe just maybe, Kishi isn't great at making characters look their age.


----------



## Kaiser (May 7, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Then how can you explain Asuma and Kurenai being the same age as Kakashi when they also graduated at 9?
> 
> And you really think it makes sense for a 13-year old girl to be fangirling over 9-years old boy?


Simple. They don't have the same age. Asuma and Kurenai are 2years older than Kakashi. Concerning what you say about Rin, why not? Temari is older than Shikamaru(3years older), yet they go along perfectly together


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 7, 2013)

There is a difference between an attraction between two teenagers with a three year age gap and one teenager and one prepubescent boy with a four year age gap. Though with Kakashi not acting his age and it being a universe with different standards, its not entirely unbelievable.


----------



## Trojan (May 7, 2013)

What does the age have to do with anything?

Obito is 30 now and he was fighting Naruto, has he done anything to Naruto? No
Madara like what 100? yet he can't defeat a 16 years old boy! 

the same with Kakuzu and Danzu and almost all of those who fought Naruto, Sasuke and Gaara
lost to teenagers with 16 years.


----------



## Rosi (May 7, 2013)

Blake said:


> Simple. They don't have the same age. Asuma and Kurenai are 2years older than Kakashi. Concerning what you say about Rin, why not? Temari is older than Shikamaru(3years older), yet they go along perfectly together



They are one year older according to databook, but still, even if it were as you said, it makes sense for them to be 2 years older than Kakashi, despite graduating at the same time Obito did, but he is somehow 4 years older? Even if we take height into account, that's not how 4 year age difference looks like 

Let's admit, Kishi retconned all that. As there is no way Kakashi, Gai, Obito, Asuma, Kurenai and the others(even some who were supposed to be 4 like Hayate at that point!) would all be in the same chuunin exam if we were comparing their databook ages/graduating ages.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (May 7, 2013)

I can't take someone seriously who has Minato in his set. He'll probably trolled anyway. Itachi comes back and solos him.


----------



## Hazuki (May 7, 2013)

Kung Pow said:


> That was Madara.
> 
> Madara used the mask first and then passed it on to his appreantice Obito who later adapted it.
> Obito/Zetsu parts that is.
> ...



do you read the same manga ? 

madara was already dead when obito was tobi controlling the mizukage and met kisame 



> Also keep in mind, we *still *don?t know a 100%  if Tobi is indeed Obito.



kisame confirmed that tobi is 100% obito , he  even was suprise when he see  that the mask man and tobi in akatsuki was the same face who is obito 

madara did nothing in all this manga , he only train obito when he was a kid and die in his last old years


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (May 7, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I like how you're taking it completely out of your ass, yet trying to come off as more knowledgable than the others
> 
> 
> 
> and Gai became genin at 7 and he is the same age as Kakashi




Lol excuse me??

Kakashi - Genin at 5yrs
Obito -  Genin at 9yrs

Asuma graduated at the same time, and he's also older than Kakashi.

And the first two were placed on the same damn team.....
Not really that hard to understand.

....unless you think Kakashi waited around the academy and kicked dust for 4 years until Obito brought himself up to snuff.....

Im not trying to act knowledgable. I'm just correcting people who are so hell bent on syaing the kid is the same as Kakashi when the manga has displayed that he isn't.

You just have a hard time accepting that.


----------



## JPongo (May 8, 2013)

ShenLong Kazama said:


> I can't take someone seriously who has Minato in his set. He'll probably trolled anyway. Itachi comes back and solos him.



Can't take someone seriously who constantly trolls with "Itachi solos" coz he never really did.

Without enhancements, Obito would have died fighting Minato back then, and even now.


----------



## Hamaru (May 8, 2013)

C'mon people....even if Kakashi, Obito, Gai, Asuma, and Kurenai were all in the academy at the same time, it doesn't mean they were close in age or graduated at the same time.


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 8, 2013)

I do think that the revelation that Tobi is Obito makes his fight with Minato slightly less impressive for Minato, though still impressive. But it makes the fight more impressive for Tobi, on account of his age, having recently unlocked his MS, and with only one eye at the time, and I'm pretty sure that's the point; to hype one of the Big Bad's by proxy of his fight with the Fourth Hokage.

Also, I think the entire skirmish with Minato was foreshadowing for Tobi being Obito, particularly through Tobi's gambit to separate him and Kushina. He begins by addressing Minato with his first name, which until that point had only ever been used by his family, teammates, and the Sannin, of which one was his sensei. He is only known to the public as "Fourth Hokage" and before that "Yellow Flash"; during the Tobito flashback Obito asks Zetsu where Minato is, and Zetsu has no idea who he is talking about, but then Obito asks where the Yellow Flash is, and Zetsu knows where he is. This is most likely confirmation from Kishi that Minato's name is not common knowledge.

Then there's the gambit itself, explicitly exploiting Minato's Papa Wolf tendencies. Someone would have to have known Minato on a personal level to pull that shit, most particularly someone who saw Minato's protectiveness of his young firsthand. And it just so happens that in chapter 240, Minato displays this when he saves Kakashi from the Iwa-nin, with Obito as a direct witness. And then there's the fact that Obito was the only Tobi candidate to have known Minato personally, with or without chapter 240 due to being his student.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (May 8, 2013)

Hamaru said:


> C'mon people....even if Kakashi, Obito, Gai, Asuma, and Kurenai were all in the academy at the same time, it doesn't mean they were close in age or graduated at the same time.




Doesn't mean anything, espcially when you have a middle-aged guy taking the chuunin exams.

This isn't elementary school; these are soldiers bred for war. People graduate from the academy when they are deemed ready to advance by their superiors - whether it takes 1 year, or 9 years.

Kakashi is considered to be a talented genius. Really no surprise that he's younger than the rest of the folks there.


----------



## JPongo (May 8, 2013)

As for age, didn't Naruto fail the academy 2 or 3 times?

Is he the same age as most of his peer?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 8, 2013)

JPongo said:


> As for age, didn't Naruto fail the academy 2 or 3 times?
> 
> Is he the same age as most of his peer?


Hes the same age as his graduating class yes. I think thats due to him likely entering the academy earlier than what was normal for that time of peace.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (May 8, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Hes the same age as his graduating class yes. I think thats due to him likely entering the academy earlier than what was normal for that time of peace.



Exactly.

But some folks are under the notion that:

Same Academy Class = same age.

The academy system doesn't function like a grade school. It's more like a College; you're free to enroll whenever you gather up the aptitude for it.


But strolling back to the topic.
I still think its impressive considering that Obito was closer to pulling it off than any Kage of that time would've been.


----------



## Okodi (May 8, 2013)

So, from bashing Hiruzen to bashing Minato... 

Obito managed to kill several jonin level ninja that were hunting Kakashi, a jonin. This just after having recovered and gotten adapted to his new body. Plus, he got to learn Uchiha kinjutsus and Yin Yang jutsus before fighting Minato from black Zetsu aka Madara's will.

You grow quickly when trained under a high level master.


----------



## SpitFire (May 8, 2013)

Psycho Master said:


> He went from an average chuunin on the verge of death to being able to:
> 
> 1)Have complete control over the Kyuubi.
> 2)Having theoretical and applied knowledge on how to weaken and break the Kyuubi seal.
> ...



The fight between he and Minato was not really close at all.


----------



## soymartin (May 8, 2013)

Kool-Aid said:


> Originally when we thought Tobi was Madara Minato's feat looked impressive, but not we find out he was fighting a 14 year old chunin and almost got beat/kinda was beat.



I don't think he's a regular chunin...


----------



## Enclave (May 8, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Obito was a Chuunin
> 
> Minato = Chuunin level confirmed



Naruto is a Genin

Madara is having trouble with Naruto

Madara = Genin level confirmed.


----------



## MC117 (May 8, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> When you have such a broken technique such as intangibility and teleportation then your age means nothing. Sasuke and Naruto are examples of that.
> 
> I'd love for you to give me another shinobi who could pull off what Minato did?
> 
> Stop downplaying a feat that was incredibly impressive and still is.



Agreed and minato still won, obito wasn't even close to beating him. Every time I see that fight, all I see is obito getting his a$$ whooped.


----------



## KnightGhost (May 8, 2013)

MC117 said:


> Agreed and minato still won, obito wasn't even close to beating him. *Every time I see that fight, all I see is obito getting his a$$ whooped*.



AND This what makes you a minatotard.

Even minato disagrees and says he struggled.

BUT Some how you come away thinking it was no contest.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (May 8, 2013)

It really wasn't a contest. Minato baby shook Obito. While it took Kakashi, BM Naruto, Gai, and KB to even land a hit on him


----------



## The World (May 8, 2013)

Kool-Aid said:


> Originally when we thought Tobi was Madara Minato's feat looked impressive, but not we find out he was fighting a 14 year old chunin and almost got beat/kinda was beat.
> 
> It looks impressive for Obito though. To be 14 and almost beat one of the best Hokages.



Except he wasn't 14

He was 14 and a half 

And Madara is being held back by 16 year old Naruto


----------



## Goud (May 8, 2013)

Amatsukami said:


> So you honestly think that over the course of around a year, Obito went from being half dead under a boulder, barely able to use his basic Sharingan, to having the Nine Tailed Demon Fox on a leash like a poodle?
> 
> [1 year from the "death of Obito" to the Nine Tails Attack]
> 
> ...



Check this and the consequent page: expression and comment

It was Obito, considering he appeared like that in his own flashback.


----------

